# Don't miss Canine Behaviorist -Ian Alldredge!



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I have just received information that Everyone with an interest in Canine behavior is welcome to attend the Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA club training day on Saturday June 14 at the Lee Kay center!

Scott has arranged Ian Alldredge, a canine behavior specialist, to work with us on better understanding dog behavior. Please see the attachment (also at the bottom of this post) for full details of his qualifications and subject matter.

The Ian will begin at ~8:30 A.M. and the discussion will run for an hour or so.

Club members, Please come as early as 6:00 A.M. if you want to train before the heat of the day or plan to stay after the discussion if you want to do some training drills. Please remember to bring birds if possible, and all those with homing pigeons, please bring them as well.

- Mark
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MASTER MIND CANINE

Ian Alldredge: Canine Behavior Specialist

DBA: Master Mind Canine

[email protected]

801-554-3647

· Certified diploma in professional dog training

· Educated in canine psychology and behavior

· Over 10 years experience in canine behavior and training

· Specializing in: Temperament evaluations

Behavior modification

Aggression problems

Consultation

Puppy Rearing

· Subjects: Question and answer

Communicating with dogs

Importance of energy and body language

Individual character of dog

Reading and understanding dogs' behavior

How to get the most out of your dog

Optimizing training techniques


----------

